# Frontline Plus vs Advantix iI



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Please help! I have read great and horrible reviews on each.

I bought Advantix online and am planning on returning it. I bought FtontLine just now but am having second thoughts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

there's nothing good about putting pesticides in us or our dogs.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know how else to keep her free from fleas and ticks. :-(


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

m&m mom said:


> I don't know how else to keep her free from fleas and ticks. :-(


 I hear ya.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I used Frontline Plus for over 14 years with my last dog with no problems. My current vet recommended K9 Advantix II for Molly. She is a tiny girl at 6 lbs. and we have had no problems with it over the past year.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used Frontline Plus on Whimsy for 5 years and have had no problems at all. I buy it at my Vet.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never had any problems with Frontline and I've used it on our dogs for over 20 years. We have a very bad tick problem here and lots of deer and Lyme disease so I think of it as necessary. I've never tried Advantix.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I was using Frontline on my cats, and about 5 years ago it just stopped working. The vet said that quite a few patients had reported that, and that the fleas in this area had apparently become resistant. I have been using Advantix II on the dog, (Advantage on the cat) since then with no problems. I much prefer to use natural methods when possible, but Benjamin becomes extremely itchy for days if he gets even one flea bite, so I have to use something that works. It would probably be best to ask your vet if one or the other of these products is more effective locally.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had the same problem here... The vets around here were finding that Frontline just wasn't working for ticks in this area. And while I would prefer not to have to use these chemicals at all, Lyme vaccine is worse and so is Lyme disease. So... i DO use Advantx (which works pretty well), but only as often as is absolutely necessary. i use it no more than every 6 weeks and only during the worst tick times.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I was leaning towards returning it because of all the terrible reactions I have read about. I originally bought it because Zoey is only 5 pounds and it said it' score 0-10 pound dogs. The Frontline says Up to 22 pounds and that seemed like too big of a dose for a 5 pounder.

The vet today said stick with Frontline.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m&m mom said:


> I was leaning towards returning it because of all the terrible reactions I have read about. I originally bought it because Zoey is only 5 pounds and it said it' score 0-10 pound dogs. The Frontline says Up to 22 pounds and that seemed like too big of a dose for a 5 pounder.
> 
> The vet today said stick with Frontline.


If Frontline is still effective in your area, go for it. You can always put less on the dog. Many people with a lot of dogs get larger dose sizes and put small amounts on a number of dogs. &#8230;And try to spread the doses out as far as possible (at least 6 weeks if you can) and use it only during the most troublesome time of the year.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

We are in WI so I plan to use it April -November based on the vet's thoughts too. I will also use it every 6 weeks, same as I use the HeartGard.

I never thought of using less, thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m&m mom said:


> We are in WI so I plan to use it April -November based on the vet's thoughts too. I will also use it every 6 weeks, same as I use the HeartGard.
> 
> I never thought of using less, thanks!


Also, make sure you space things out so you don't give the Heartgard and Frontline at the same time. I try to keep them at least a week or two apart.

I have given Heartgard though our "danger" season, (though I am reconsidering that and will talk to my vet about it) Thppugh our season is shorter and/or different than yours. You give heartworm meds AFTER the possibility of infection&#8230; they don't prevent infection, they kill microfilaria in the dog's system.

The first time we can POSSIBLY have warm enough weather for heartworm to develop here is May, so I start Heartgard in June. (though I keep an eye on the weather&#8230; I have it on-hand so I could start it earlier if we had an unseasonably warm spring) The latest we typically have warm enough weather is Sept., meaning his last dose would be in Oct. However, again, I watch the wether, and if the fall is unseasonably warm, I'd give one more dose after that. In a normal year, dosing ever 6 weeks, that means he gets only 4 doses.

Flea/tick meds, I play COMPLETELY by ear. (since the worst that can happen is that you have to get rid of fleas in the house) Last summer was very cool and dry, so I think I only dosed him twice all season, once in the spring and once in the early fall. I find Sentry Natural Defense Rug Powder, which is herbal, to be extremely effective on the occasion that I do see fleas on him. (which almost invariably means you've got fleas in the house) But I've only had to use that twice in the 6 years I've had him.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have used K9 Advantix on our prior dog which was a corgi with no problems. I had also used Frontline but went to Advantix because it seemed more effective for ticks. I don't have any experience with a Havanese though. I know the Advantix seemed to make our corgi itchy where I put it for a day or so. Sorry I can't be of more help. I have seen one of our local vets advertising an injection for fleas. I think it's something new but I don't know much about that either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I have used K9 Advantix on our prior dog which was a corgi with no problems. I had also used Frontline but went to Advantix because it seemed more effective for ticks. I don't have any experience with a Havanese though. I know the Advantix seemed to make our corgi itchy where I put it for a day or so. Sorry I can't be of more help. I have seen one of our local vets advertising an injection for fleas. I think it's something new but I don't know much about that either.


There is no way I'd give my dog an injection for fleas. The topicals are bad enough!


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

krandall said:


> Also, make sure you space things out so you don't give the Heartgard and Frontline at the same time. I try to keep them at least a week or two apart..


Will do for sure!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> There is no way I'd give my dog an injection for fleas. The topicals are bad enough!


Yes, I agree and even the topicals make me wonder since they are absorbed into the body. I think there is also a pill that they can take too, that controls fleas.

Jackie


----------

